# Tàng kinh cát > Hình ảnh, art, cad, cam v.v... >  Xin mẫu trống đồng 3d

## tcltcl15

Tình hình là trước khi lên đây xin xỏ mình search gg tìm mà ko có. Ko biết trên diễn dàn mình bạn nào có mẫu trống đồng 3d dạng bitmap share cho mình với. Cảm ơn các bạn.

----------


## phuong786

maufree có nhiều mà

----------

tcltcl15

----------


## tcltcl15

Mình cũng down về trên maufree rồi nhưng mở lên chỉ có dạng 2d. Hoặc do mình rành jdpaint nên ko mở đc ở dạng 3d cũng ko chừng. Nếu bạn có dạng bitmap share mình với đc ko. Thanks bạn nhiều.

----------


## quocquan

> Mình cũng down về trên maufree rồi nhưng mở lên chỉ có dạng 2d. Hoặc do mình rành jdpaint nên ko mở đc ở dạng 3d cũng ko chừng. Nếu bạn có dạng bitmap share mình với đc ko. Thanks bạn nhiều.


gui mail minh gui cho

----------

tcltcl15

----------


## tcltcl15

Mail mình là tcltcl212@gmail.com. Thanks bạn nhiều nha.

----------

